# Urgent: Can we heat transfer on 10% cotton 90% polyester fabric? What is idea temperature and time?



## print2bash (May 16, 2019)

Dear All,

I am new in this business and trying to learn the possibilities.

My question is
1. Can we heat transfer on 10% cotton 90% polyester fabric? 
2. What is idea temperature and time? 

I use a decent heat press machine. The fabric is 10% cotton 90% polyester apron I am trying to print. I use dark textile heat transfer paper for doing this printed on Inkjet printer.

please reply as soon as possible.

Regards,
Kabilan


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

do some tests on a small swatch of the material


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

Depends on the brand of HTV Transfer your using , But i use Jpss and it applies to any cotton,Poly And Cotton/Poly mix no problem. The biggest thing will be the ink type your using . I really prefer All Pigment inks and not Pigment Black with Dye colors. The pigment will last much longer and better in the wash Versus a water based Dye ink will.


----------

